# (VA) Mh Chocolate Stud in Virginia



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

WINDMERE'S CUDA'S BOY BO'D'O MH

Bo is an awesome hunting dog, competitor, and family pet. 
For information check out our website or call Brad @ 804-712-1832.

****************
WINDMERE'S CUDA'S BOY BO'D'O MH

Bo is an awesome hunting dog, competitor, and family pet. 
100% amateur trained
OFA hip & elbows
CERF normal 08
CNM clear
EIC - carrier
AKC DNA profiled
Black/Chocolate factored
85 pounds
Great looks and attitude

For more info check out our website @ www.windmereretrievers.com or call 804-712-1832.


----------

